# glass orange



## Bartleby

Hola a todos. ¿Qué es un glass orange? Alguien contempla los distintos cuartos en una casa que comparte con otros y al ver su propio cuarto "he slightly wanted for himself a glass orange, each of whose fingers came out and held a different kind of scent". Es decir, que deseaba un glass-orange, cada uno de cuyos dedos sobresalía con un tipo distinto de aroma. ¿Es algún objeto decorativo con aromas? Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Mr.Dent

There is no set expression called a glass orange. I Googled the term and came up with nothing. Similarly a Google image search provided nothing helpful. A literal translation such as "una naranja de vidrio" does not appear to make sense given the context you present. And I never heard of an orange with fingers.


----------



## Bartleby

The sentence comes from an English novel, "Armed with madness" (writen in the 20's). It's literal. I also searched in google and found nothing. But it must mean something! Thanks anyway.


----------



## Amapolas

The 'fingers' bit is really odd. Is it sci-fi? Maybe you'll come across a description of one later in the novel.


----------



## Bartleby

It's no sci-fi. More likely something esoteric. Thank you!


----------



## Magazine

I also tried to find something, these things make me curious 

The only thing I found was an orange cat in the book, but the fingers

Makes no sense. 

Qué pena, Bartleby, no te puedo ayudar más. A ver si a alguien más se le ocurre algo.


----------



## Bartleby

Es un misterio. Yo también seguiré investigando. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## phantom2007

Pienso que es metafórico. En los 20.... Una pipa de opio?


----------



## Bartleby

Muchas gracias. Interesante... Lo investigaré. ¿Ves algún punto de partida?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Tal vez quiso dejar encriptado que se medicó/drogó tomando uno de esos frascos de vidrio color ámbar/naranja de la época donde venían las medicinas, y cada dedo que se asomó fue una píldora o pizca (medida de dedo) de droga.

Tal vez estoy fantaseando mucho, pero la escritora se drogaba en la vida real.

Very old medicine bottle in brown glass with pills

Como dijo el compañero Phantom2007, tal vez era opio para hacer té. Por eso mencionó los "scent".


----------



## VaneF

¿El personaje puede estar describiendo una alucinación cuando dice esto?


----------



## Bartleby

No es una alucinación. He decidido copiar el párrafo entero y mi traducción, si no contraviene las reglas del foro. El contexto es que ha desaparecido una pieza arqueológica (un cáliz que se supone podría ser el Grial) y todos los de la casa (un grupo de jóvenes) se ponen a buscarlo como locos. El protagonista, Carston, aprovecha para echar un buen vistazo en el cuarto de la chica que le gusta.
"Carston saw a good deal in that journey. Scylla's room which had its objects of luxury, where the first time he stared at the bed, he suffered and desired to throw himself on to it. In and out of the room several times, he became indifferent, content wiith repeating to himself: 'I shall sleep there'. Picus' room, non-commital, in exquisite order like a manly woman's and Clarence's, full of frivolities. Then he remembered something he had read about an Emperor's collections of hats and wigs 'which sometimes solace the leisure of a military man'. There were no wigs and no hats. But no memory in that place ever had a straight point. Only his room was a sad, gay, desperate display of something like toys. He pitied, without humour, having no humour; slightly wanting for himself a glass orange, each of whose fingers came out and held a different kind of scent".
"Carston vio muchas cosas a lo largo de esa jornada. La habitación de Scylla, que contenía sus objetos de lujo, donde por primera vez contempló la cama y experimentó el deseo de arrojarse sobre ella. Entró y salió del cuarto varias veces, hasta sentir indiferencia y contentarse con repetirse a sí mismo: «Dormiré ahí». El cuarto de Picus, discreto, en exquisito orden, como el de una mujer varonil, o el de Clarence, lleno de frivolidades. Luego recordó algo que había leído sobre la colección de sombreros y pelucas de un Emperador, «que a veces reconfortan el ocio de un militar». No había pelucas ni sombreros. Pero nada recordaba en aquel lugar a algo decente. Sólo su propio cuarto resultaba un despliegue triste, alegre, desesperado, de algo parecido a juguetes. Se compadeció, sin humor, incapaz del humor; xxxxxxxxxxxx".


----------



## NickL

I'm just guessing here...

Could the "fingers" be the _segments _of an orange? Some sort of "segmented" glass ornament for holding different things / aromatics?

PS Google search just brings you back to this thread now!



I think I may have found it!
Packaged (past tense): trompe l’orange | BEACH


_*[Two consecutive posts have been merged. Lauranazario - moderator]*_


----------



## Bartleby

You got it, NickL!! It's a trompe l'oeil (tampantojo en español). Besides, is consistent with the 20's. Thank you very much!!


----------



## NickL

Glad to be of service!


----------



## Mr.Dent

Bartleby said:


> You got it, NickL!! It's a trompe l'oeil (tampantojo en español). Besides, is consistent with the 20's. Thank you very much!!


Where did you come up with tampantojo? I cannot find it in the DRAE nor in any online dictionary.


----------



## Elixabete

Mr.Dent said:


> Where did you come up with tampantojo? I cannot find it in the DRAE nor in any online dictionary.


It's just a typo, the word is "trampantojo" trampantojo - Definición - WordReference.com
By the way, bravo, NickL!


----------



## Amapolas

NickL said:


> I think I may have found it!
> 
> Packaged (past tense): trompe l’orange | BEACH


Wow, NickL. Congratulations! 



Elixabete said:


> It's just a typo, the word is "trampantojo" trampantojo - Definición - WordReference.com
> By the way, bravo, NickL!


I've only ever heard _trompe l'oeil. Trampantojo_ es nueva para mí. ¿Se usa regularmente en España?


----------



## Bartleby

Perdón por escribirlo mal. Es TRAMPANTOJO. Se trata de una cosa que aparenta la forma de otra. Por ejemplo, la perfumera que trajo NickL: Imita a una naranja, con sus gajos, pero es un envase de cristal. También puede ser una pared en la que esté dibujada una puerta de forma tan realista que parece de verdad. Es una palabra común en español, quizá algo culta.


----------



## Elixabete

[QUOTE="


I've only ever heard _trompe l'oeil. Trampantojo_ es nueva para mí. ¿Se usa regularmente en España?[/QUOTE]
Sí,yo diría que es más común que el término francés. Además hoy en día se ha puesto de moda en relación con la comida. En todos los concursos tipo Top Chef etc. les piden que cocinen un  "trampantojo", es decir, un plato que parezca una cosa pero sea otra.


----------



## VaneF

Congratulations, NickL! And good luck Bartebly with the rest of it!


----------



## phantom2007

Yes. you have it!. Nice collaborative effort.
The character sees this rather strange  object in the girl's room and (slightly) wants one for himself.
He discovers it, but not in his own room.


----------



## Mr.Dent

NickL said:


> I think I may have found it!
> 
> Packaged (past tense): trompe l’orange | BEACH


Good work! Could you please explain how you found it. Thanks.


----------



## Ciprianus

Ahora queda por descubrir el misterio más grande, el porqué  alguien le llama dedos a los gajos de una naranja...


----------



## phantom2007

Es que se pueden pensar o ver como dedos de una mano con las yemas que se tocan.  Arte literario, en fin.


----------



## Ciprianus

Pero son los gajos de una naranja, una palabra común de una fruta común en cualquier idioma.


----------



## NickL

Mr.Dent said:


> Good work! Could you please explain how you found it. Thanks.



Lucky assumptions, mainly.
The book is "about" the holy grail / grail myth, as I understand, so I felt we probably were talking about an actual physical container / ornament of some kind. So that's what I went searching for. The word orange didn't help the searches, making them all about the colour rather than the form, so I searched for variations of perfume / bottles / segments.
The first one I found was on pinterest, but I couldn't copy it without signing in etc, but it let me know I was on the right track!


----------



## Mr.Dent

NickL said:


> Lucky assumptions, mainly.
> The book is "about" the holy grail / grail myth, as I understand, so I felt we probably were talking about an actual physical container / ornament of some kind. So that's what I went searching for. The word orange didn't help the searches, making them all about the colour rather than the form, so I searched for variations of perfume / bottles / segments.
> The first one I found was on pinterest, but I couldn't copy it without signing in etc, but it let me know I was on the right track!


Wow! You really went all out. You and other people on this forum are so helpful.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

De verdad que NickL “se voló la barda”. ¡Muy bien logrado!

Tampoco conocía la palabra “trampantojo”. Y pensando en ella, me doy cuenta que no sólo es útil, sino necesaria. Aunque es imposible que yo la use porque suena tan extranjera como -imagino- española para los españoles.


----------



## Bartleby

Excelente labor de investigación. Me quito el sombrero.
(Y me encanta este foro).


----------



## Magazine

Nikl, me uno a la panda de impresionados   ten en cuenta que a partir de ahora te llamarán a todos los hilos de "preguntas imposibles de contestar".


----------



## phantom2007

Ciprianus said:


> Pero son los gajos de una naranja, una palabra común de una fruta común en cualquier idioma.


Hombre, sí, pero la literatura sería muy aburrida o incluso ni sería, si solo admitiéramos los significados explícitos, sin metáforas ni imaginación. Y de eso se trata, es una novela y no un tratado técnico de frutas.


----------



## Ciprianus

Llamar dedo a un frasquito de perfume en forma de  gajo es una boludez, no es una metáfora.


----------



## iribela

La verdad, no sé por qué dice 'fingers' el original, o 'whose', en lugar de 'its wedges/sections'. Pero veo fallas en el inglés y me pregunto si no será una (pobre) traducción, o una copia hecha a la carrera.


----------



## phantom2007

Me dejáis anodado y sin palabras.  Y que tales opiniones provengan de la tierra de JL Borges y Cortázar es un gran dolor.
Tal vez algunos han errado la profesión. 
Yo me retiro ya del hilo.


----------



## Ciprianus

iribela said:


> La verdad, no sé por qué dice 'fingers' el original, o 'whose', en lugar de 'its wedges/sections'. Pero veo fallas en el inglés y me pregunto si no será una (pobre) traducción, o una copia hecha a la carrera.



Pienso lo mismo, es una mala traducción o quizás quien lo escribió tenga al inglés solo como segundo idioma.


----------



## Amapolas

Yo, sinceramiente, no entiendo por qué estamos dando tantas vueltas alrededor de "fingers". No le veo el problema.
Iri, ¿por qué te parece mal "whose"?


----------



## Ciprianus

Amapolas said:


> Yo, sinceramiente, no entiendo por qué estamos dando tantas vueltas alrededor de "fingers". No le veo el problema.



¿Será por esto?:


Amapolas said:


> The 'fingers' bit is really odd. Is it sci-fi? Maybe you'll come across a description of one later in the novel.


----------



## iribela

Amapolas said:


> Yo, sinceramiente, no entiendo por qué estamos dando tantas vueltas alrededor de "fingers". No le veo el problema.
> Iri, ¿por qué te parece mal "whose"?


Porque se trata de un objeto.


----------



## Bartleby

Me he perdido con estos últimos mensajes. Pone "whose" y "fingers" en el original inglés.


----------



## iribela

Bartleby said:


> Me he perdido con estos últimos mensajes. Pone "whose" y "fingers" en el original inglés.


Es que van 40 mensajes  Digo que el original está flojo.


----------



## Amapolas

Ciprianus said:


> ¿Será por esto?:


No me pelees, Ciprianus. Esa pregunta era anterior al contexto. Y que me parezca extraño no significa que me parezca "una boludez", como pusiste vos. Era definitivamente extraño, y luego se aclaró. 



iribela said:


> Porque se trata de un objeto.


¿Se supone que no se puede usar _whose_ si se trata de un objeto? No sabía.


----------



## Amapolas

Bartleby said:


> Me he perdido con estos últimos mensajes. Pone "whose" y "fingers" en el original inglés.


Es que ahora que se aclaró el sentido y la traducción nos ponemos a criticar el original.


----------



## gengo

NickL said:


> I think I may have found it!
> Packaged (past tense): trompe l’orange | BEACH



I haven't contributed to this thread, but I just have to add my congratulations to NickL for this find, one of the best detective jobs I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Elixabete

Ciprianus said:


> Pienso lo mismo, es una mala traducción o quizás quien lo escribió tenga al inglés solo como segundo idioma.


Por lo que he visto por ahí es una escritora modernista británica ( muy aficionada al opio) un poco en la onda de Virginia Woolf. Leyendo por encima,  las críticas son positivas,  aunque la  tildan de " oscura", hablan de "prosa de gran lirismo" etc. Vamos que la naranja con dedos es lo menos raro que nos vamos a encontrar. Pero ya se sabe, para gustos los colores. A mí no me parece tan terrible.


----------



## iribela

Amapolas said:


> ¿Se supone que no se puede usar _whose_ si se trata de un objeto? No sabía.


No digo que sea una regla. Tendría que ver. Pero así, de un golpe, y viendo las otras fallas, me deja mal gusto.


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> Por lo que he visto por ahí es una escritora modernista británica ( muy aficionada al opio) un poco en la onda de Virginia Woolf. Leyendo por encima,  las críticas son positivas,  aunque la  tildan de " oscura", hablan de "prosa de gran lirismo" etc. Vamos que la naranja con dedos es lo menos raro que nos vamos a encontrar. Pero ya se sabe, para gustos los colores. A mí no me parece tan terrible.


Entiendo, y aquí estamos opinando... "_Scylla's room which had its objects of luxury, where the first time he stared at the bed, he suffered and desired to throw himself on to it."_ No me convence, sea cual sea el estilo. Claro, ¿quién soy yo...?


----------



## gengo

Just for the record, it is perfectly correct to use "whose" with an inanimate object.

_The car whose engine had malfunctioned...
A book whose pages have become dog-earred...
etc._


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> Just for the record, it is perfectly correct to use "whose" with an inanimate object.
> 
> _The car whose engine had malfunctioned...
> A book whose pages have become dog-earred...
> etc._


I do see that; it seems to be a common question/doubt among English speakers as well. I read that there's no other word to refer to inanimate antecedents, and some people prefer to find their way around it by rephrasing. I guess I'm in that camp  Thanks. (Te apuntaste un poroto, Amapolas. )


----------



## Mr.Dent

The word 'finger' in the text is not the word that I would have chosen, but it is not totally outside the bounds of the English language. It could be argued that it fits the following definition.


> An object that has roughly the long, narrow shape of a finger.
> _‘a shortbread finger’_


finger | Definition of finger in English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## VaneF

Sí. También en el Merriam Webster:
"something that resembles a finger" 
"something that is long and thin and looks like a finger"

¡Saludos!


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> Just for the record, it is perfectly correct to use "whose" with an inanimate object.
> 
> _The car whose engine had malfunctioned...
> A book whose pages have become dog-earred...
> etc._



Justo lo que iba a decir yo, no sé por qué se dijo que era incorrecto. 



> (Te *apuntaste un poroto*, Amapolas. )



Aquí me has pillado, Iribela


----------



## Graciela J

apuntarse un poroto

1. loc. verb. coloq. Arg., Bol., Chile, Col., Ec., Par., Ur. y Ven. Anotarse o apuntarse un tanto en el juego, o un acierto en cualquier actividad.

Las semillas de porotos (judías, alubias, habichuelas, frijoles, etc.)  se usan para marcar los puntos de los jugadores en diversos juegos.


----------



## iribela

Magazine said:


> ...no sé por qué se dijo que era incorrecto.


No te asustes tanto . A mí me hacía ruido, y aclaré que no estaba segura de las reglas. Una vez que gengo intervino, me quedó claro. También vi que esa duda se plantea aun entre quienes tienen el inglés como lengua nativa, así que no me apeno mucho . Lo de los porotos ya te lo contestaron, pero usamos porotos para ir señalando números en la lotería de cartones.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Justo lo que iba a decir yo, no sé por qué se dijo que era incorrecto.



The following is from a dictionary, and you will see that apparently some people don't like to use "whose" in this way.  I, however, think that such a view is silly, since we have no other word to serve in its place, and that word functions perfectly.  Using "whose" for an inanimate object is certainly more logical than using "their" for a gender-neutral pronoun, as in "A person who loses their car keys on vacation is in trouble," but nobody seems to criticize that usage.

*Usage Note*: The use of whose to refer to inanimate antecedents (as in_ We could see a building whose roof was painted gold_) has been criticized by usage commentators since the 1700s. The tradition holds that whose should function only as the possessive of who, and be limited in reference to persons. Nonetheless, whose has been used to refer to inanimate things since the 1300s, and it appears in the works of many illustrious writers, including Shakespeare, Milton, and Wordsworth. This use of whose undoubtedly serves a useful purpose, since which and that do not have possessive forms, and the substitute phrase of which is often cumbersome. Thus, the sentence _He pointed to a grove of trees whose trunks were coated with ice_ is made somewhat stilted by the avoidance of whose:  _He pointed to a grove of trees, the trunks of which were coated with ice_. As sentences become more complicated, the use of which can be especially clumsy. But the notion of whose properly being a form of who (and not which) has considerable bearing on attitudes about the word. In our 2002 survey, only 44 percent of the Usage Panel approved of an example in which whose refers to a river: _The EPA has decided to dredge the river, whose bottom has been polluted for years_. The association of whose with people undoubtedly influenced the Panel's response to an example that is syntactically similar to the previous one, in which the antecedent is a book, but the subject of the whose clause is a person. Some 63 percent of the Panel accepted the sentence _The book, whose narrator speaks in the first person, is a mock autobiography_. Note that this still leaves almost 40 percent of the Panel in disapproval. Because the alternative phrasing to whose can be so awkward, there is often no easy solution to this problem except to recast the sentence to avoid whose altogether.


----------



## OtroLencho

gengo said:


> ...more logical than using "their" for a gender-neutral pronoun, as in "A person who loses their car keys on vacation is in trouble," but nobody seems to criticize that usage.


Beggin your pardon sir, I personally *despise* that usage: it breaks the logical elegance of the language simply to bend to political correctness.


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> The following is from a dictionary, and you will see that apparently some people don't like to use "whose" in this way.  I, however, think that such a view is silly, since we have no other word to serve in its place, and that word functions perfectly.  Using "whose" for an inanimate object is certainly more logical than using "their" for a gender-neutral pronoun, as in "A person who loses their car keys on vacation is in trouble," but nobody seems to criticize that usage...


And now, I'm silly...  
I know a number of people who don't like the use of 'their' that you mention. Sometimes though, what would you say if you are not sure about the gender? Are we off topic?


----------



## Magazine

iribela said:


> Are we off topic?



Yo creo que ..totalmente 
I opened a thread on this discussion on English only, please have a look and let me know what you think. 

*Using "their" for a gender-neutral pronoun*


----------



## lauranazario

• Puesto que la consulta original ya ha recibido respuestas acertadas y en vista de que la conversación se ha desviado del tema inicial, este hilo queda cerrado. Gracias por sus aportaciones.
• _Since the initial question has received valid answers and because the conversation has veered off the original topic, this thread is closed. Thanks for all your replies_.

*Hilo cerrado / Thread closed*

Lauranazario - moderadora


----------

